# Datei mit Java für Programm öffnen



## mäcjava (18. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte in meinem Java Programm eine bestehende html Datei in Word öffnen lassen. 

Bisher mache ich das so:

[Java]
File htmlFile = new File("test.html");
            Desktop d = Desktop.getDesktop();
            d.print(htmlFile);
[/Java]

Das Problem ist nur -- auf dem einen PC wird die html in Word geöffnet auf dem anderen PC wird die Datei an den Drucker übergeben. Wie kann ich das einheitlich regeln ?

Danke !


----------



## mäcjava (18. Jul 2009)

Ich habe mal in der Java API nachgeschaut:

Prints a file with the native desktop printing facility, using the associated application's print command.

Was ist die native desktop printing facility genau und wo kann man das ändern?


----------



## Schandro (18. Jul 2009)

benutz doch open statt print


----------



## M4x0r (19. Jul 2009)

hallo,
ich hätte dazu auch mal eine frage:
kann ich irgendwie erreichen dass die geöffnete datei nicht zusammen mit dem java programm geschlossen wird?


----------



## Schandro (19. Jul 2009)

> kann ich irgendwie erreichen dass die geöffnete datei nicht zusammen mit dem java programm geschlossen wird?


Die mit Dektop#open geöffnete Datei wird nicht zusammen mit dem java-Task geschlossen. Jedenfalls wars bei mir bis jetzt immer so und so steht es indirekt auch in der API. Hast du ein Gegenbeispiel?


----------



## M4x0r (19. Jul 2009)

```
import java.awt.Desktop;
import java.io.File;

public class FileOpener {
	
	FileOpener()  {
	File opener = new File ("C://bild.bmp");
	Desktop desk = Desktop.getDesktop();
	
	try{
	desk.open(opener);}
	catch (Exception ex){}
	
	}
	
	public static void main (String [] args) {
		FileOpener neu = new FileOpener();
	}
	

}
```


das bild öffnet sich für nichtmal 1 sekunde und schließt sich dann gleich wieder :shock:


----------



## Schandro (19. Jul 2009)

liegt wahrscheinlich an dem Programm was bei dir mit der endung "bmp" verbunden ist. Welches ist das?
Ansonsten kannst du ja mal ein anderes Programm mit "bmp" verknüpfen und dann den Java-Code nochmal starten.


----------



## M4x0r (19. Jul 2009)

das ist die windows bild- und faxanzeige
wenn ich das bild "von hand" öffne funktioniert alles einwandfrei...


----------



## Atze (19. Jul 2009)

bei mir öffnet er n gif mit dem explorer, und der bleibt auf, bzw ist eh erst ganz geöffnet wenn java schon lange terminiert hat und bleibt auf


----------



## Schandro (19. Jul 2009)

Die *******  "Windows Bild- und Faxanzeige" bleibt wirklich genauso lange auf wie das java-Programm läuft. Es startet nämlich keinen eigenen Task.


----------



## M4x0r (19. Jul 2009)

d.h. es liegt wirklich nur an diesem programm?
denn zB mit *.txt und Editor funktioniert's.


----------

